# Other Pets > Horses >  She's just thrilled !!

## zina10

This summer Dymond was used to pony around my nieces. You can clearly see what she thought about that. She's just thrilled  :Very Happy: 



Actually, she really likes children, the smaller the better. Very gentle with them. Guess since she had 8 foals she figures the lil ones are babies  :Wink:

----------


## Elise.m

Lol, cute

----------

_zina10_ (12-20-2010)

----------


## Sammy412

THat's a beautiful horse!

----------

_zina10_ (12-20-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh she is pretty!!! My mare was a brood mare before I got her. I'm sure horse traders were responsible since she's a flashy paint, unregistered, and high strung as all get out. I wouldn't have bred her, she's nutty! Her back was terribly swayed at 15, so I'm sure she never got a break  :Sad:  She's obsessed with anything baby! She even steals lambs from the sheep if we don't keep the sheep with babies away from her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Your mare is just gorgeous! My mare also enjoys children, you must be right about them being mothers and naturally attracted to youngsters. Do you do any showing with her?

----------

_zina10_ (12-20-2010)

----------


## zina10

> Oh she is pretty!!! My mare was a brood mare before I got her. I'm sure horse traders were responsible since she's a flashy paint, unregistered, and high strung as all get out. I wouldn't have bred her, she's nutty! Her back was terribly swayed at 15, so I'm sure she never got a break  She's obsessed with anything baby! She even steals lambs from the sheep if we don't keep the sheep with babies away from her 
> 
> Your mare is just gorgeous! My mare also enjoys children, you must be right about them being mothers and naturally attracted to youngsters. Do you do any showing with her?


Hello,

Yes, my girl was "all" broodmare  :Smile:   She does have really nice bloodlines and a very good personality, but still, to many horses out there right now. She is a bit to fast for Western Pleasure, so they stopped breeding her as her foals inherited her sweeping gaits, they just weren't "slow" enough for what they wanted...

She was broke at 2, then used as a broodmare exclusively until 11. Then she was rode once in a blue moon before I bought her. She had a LOT to learn, but it was fun. She is a very good girl. Opinionated for sure, but doesn't do anything "bad". Just "thinks" to much. She likes to do things before you even ask of her. 

She is in pretty good shape for being 14, people constantly think she is younger. I try to feed her well and use her to keep her healthy and conditioned. No hard riding.  She is really sound as well, but I have started her on Adequan injections (IM) to make sure her joints stay healthy !

I don't show. To much politics in it for my taste. I just like to enjoy horses and my time with her. No stress  :Wink:  I ride her western and english, but nothing competitive.

She is also done having babies !!! If it was easier and safer I'd have her spayed. She doesn't get marish during her season, but it would be easier on her to just not have seasons anymore, I'm sure !

I love that silly girl.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Yeah that western stuff drives me nuts. I don't want a slow poke horse! My sisters horse fits that bill perfectly, but showing wasn't bred in her enough to make her lope all funky. I totally agree with the show politics, it's ridiculous! Even the 4-H shows you have to have a 2k dollar saddle if you expect to get anything better than 4th place  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I've done some shows just for fun, but my favorite is after the show when they do the rodeo competition stuff! I would love to barrels some day. That's what the filly was supposed to be for, but I think she's going to be too pokey, lol. Her father is a halter champ and her mom is my sister's lazy bones mare, not too great of planning there  :ROFL:  She's an awesome filly though. 

Your mare has some great muscle tone, she's just gorgeous! I wish my mare was young again, she's 22 now  :Sad:   Your mare is still in her prime!!! Horses can live forever if you give them something to live for. A friend of ours had one make it to 45 and another to 42. I still ride my mare, but not has hard as I did a year ago. She's finally starting to feel her age, although I did take her out a couple weeks ago and just let her go. She's all spirit, sort of like a wound up rubber band!

----------

